# Please check my blog site!!!



## pmballen (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Please have a look at my blog site and tell me what you honestly think.
The site is:
www.paulballen.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## terri (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Paul, if you're looking for some feedback on specific images, you'd do better to put those images here, a few at a time. Check the gallery guidelines.  

If you want feedback on your site, I'll move this thread for you to the appropriate forum. 

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 3, 2005)

Some interesting and different work. For the most part I really like the images.

Eric


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 3, 2005)

I thinks we should move this to the Photography Sites Forum... I shall do that now.

Other than that, Paul: welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Come "down" to the Welcome and Introductions Forum and tell us a bit more about yourself there, and then link some of your work to one or the other of the galleries, that will give you a much broader feedback on the photos.


----------

